# Control de disparo de tiristores por PWM



## Adolfoe (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola, estoy trabajando en un proyecto en el que tengo que alimentar un motor CD tipo shunt de 100W a partir del tomacorriente (120V 60Hz.)
Por especificaciones del proyecto debo usar un semiconvertidor en puente, empleando tiristores. 
Lo que me confunde es que las especificaciones indican que el generador de disparo para los tiristores debe ser controlado por PWM y no encuentro nada de información al respecto.

Espero que puedan ayudarme con el control de disparo.

Gracias.


----------



## shadowpucci (Ago 25, 2008)

es decir, vos tendrias que armar un regulador de velocidad de un motor de CC alimentado con una red de 110VAC? 

si es eso dejame ver creo que tengo algun plano de los variadores de la planta en la que trabajo, te pueden servir, lo que si confirmame

saludos 

Matias L.


----------



## Adolfoe (Ago 25, 2008)

Exactamente, eso es lo que tengo que hacer.
Sólo que lo tengo que hacer exactamente como lo indica en los bloques, es decir tengo que usar PWM para controlar el disparo y para controlar la velocidad usar un potenciómetro.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 26, 2008)

El sistema de regulación es el típico de un triac, solo que antes lo pasa por un puente de diodos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-temperatura-cautin.htm


----------



## Adolfoe (Ago 29, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus esquemáticos, pero por características del proyecto debo usar un rectificador en puente, como el de la figura.

Ya estoy avanzando un poco en el proyecto, pero me gustaría saber que protecciones debo ponerle al motor shunt de CD, ya que es la primera vez que trabajo en un circuito de potencia. 
El profesor me revisó la propuesta de diseño, pero me dijo que me faltaban protecciones. Ya que yo solo le puse circuitos snubber a los tiristores SCR, pero no se que poner al motor.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2008)

Mira si esto es lo que buscas
Es un control por fase de un rectificador de onda completa (2 tiristores + 2 diodos).


----------



## Adolfoe (Ago 29, 2008)

Es exactamente eso. Sólo que para este proyecto no se permite el uso de dispositivos programables ni microcontroladores. Yo estoy usando generadores de rampa, integradores, restadores, comparadores y monoestables.
Pero sí es muy similar, que me piden. 

Me podrían indicar que protecciones le debo colocar al motor. Es un motor de 110V 100W y 1,7A, de CD?

Además estoy tomando en cuenta las siguientes precauiciones
Un transformador reductor en la entrada del circuito de control, para aislamiento, así como el uso de optoacopladores para el disparo de los tiristores. 

Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2008)

Adolfoe dijo:
			
		

> Es exactamente eso. Sólo que para este proyecto no se permite el uso de *dispositivos programables ni microcontroladores.* Yo estoy usando generadores de rampa, integradores, restadores, comparadores y monoestables.
> Pero sí es muy similar, que me piden.



Ese integrado es solo un integrado"Aplicado" con la detección de paso por cero, generador de rampa, comparador y generación de disparo en alta corriente, o sea todo dentro de una sola cápsula. Sin nada que programar
Si lo quieres complicado baja la hoja de datos y arma todo el contenido del integrado con componentes discretos. Yo lo he usado y el funcionamiento es "impecable"



> Me podrían indicar que protecciones le debo colocar al motor. Es un motor de 110V 100W y 1,7A, de CD?



Yo pondría algún tipo de control de sobre-temperatura y limitación de las RPM máximas (Según el motor).



> Además estoy tomando en cuenta las siguientes precauciones
> Un transformador reductor en la entrada del circuito de control, para aislamiento, así como el uso de opto-acopladores para el disparo de los tiristores.



Eso depende de como se valla a manipular el regulador y para donde sea el mismo. Transformador y opto-acopladores me parece rebundante, pero como decía mi tártara-abuela, "Lo que sobra no molesta"


----------



## El nombre (Ago 30, 2008)

Es más sencillo.
Pones un detector de paso por cero 
Este te resetea un temporizador (de cero a 10ms) acoplado mediante un condensador como detecor de flanco.
El temporizador ataca el Triac.
Variando la temporización tienes un efectivo control de potencia. 
Esto mismo te sirve cuando implementes los equipos programables


----------



## Adolfoe (Sep 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias a todos, sus consejos me fueron muy útiles.
Pero ahora como parte del proyecto tengo que encontrarle una utilidad industrial a mi proyecto. Alguien me podría decir que clase de equipos podría regular con esto a nivel de la industria?
Gracias.


----------



## shadowpucci (Sep 15, 2008)

velocidad de maquina, seguimiento de velocidad de cintas transportadoras, regulacion de caudal de bombas, etc.  en la industria papelera se usa muchisimo

tenemos varios variadores de ese estilo aca, pero no te pude facilitar circuitos por las politicas de información privada de la empresa


----------



## iralones (Mar 25, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en esto y tengo una duda no se si alguien podria aclararmela .
tengo que hacer un control proporcional de velocidad de un motor , para esto el disparo del tiristor debo hacerlo con un pwm sincronizado con la linea;mi duda radica en que para el control del motor elegi un triac ,ya que este trabaja para los 2 semiciclos de la señal ac , pero resulta que mi pwm me da en la salida una frecuencia de 120 hz y queria saber si existe algun problema con que la señal de alimentacion del motor sea a 60 hz (110 v) ¿esto es problema para el disparo del triac o solo estoy ahogandome en un vaso de agua? gracias de antemano a cualquier ayuda o aclaracion.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2009)

iralones dijo:
			
		

> .....queria saber si existe algun problema con que la señal de alimentacion del motor sea a 60 hz (110 v) ¿esto es problema para el disparo del triac o solo estoy ahogandome en un vaso de agua? gracias de antemano a cualquier ayuda o aclaracion.


Depende de que motor sea, si es con carbones como los de las perforadoras de mano o electrodomésticos NO hay problema, si es del tipo "Jaula de Ardillas" NO te funcionara bien o directamente NO funcionara.


----------



## iralones (Mar 25, 2009)

el motor que voy accionar es el de una licuadora,ademas este motor ac debo acoplarlo aun motor dc que funcionara como generador de una corriente que pasara  por un potenciometro en la entrada no inversora del comparador  , el profesor me habla de que al accionar el motor ac este me producira un ruido en la señal pwm el cual pondra inestable el control de velocidad¿ mi pregunta es de que forma puedo disminuir o atenuar esta interferencia?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Podés explicar de nuevo como se supone que funciona el control de velocidad que quieres hacer? Por que no entiendo que tienen que ver los triacs o tiristores con el PWM.

La forma "moderna" de controlar motores de AC es regenerar la senoide de alimentación por medio de una modulación PWM, de forma tal de modificar la tensión y/o la frecuencia variando solo la relación marca/espacio del PWM. Ahora, esta señal PWM no se aplica a los motores vía tiristores o triacs, sino utilizando IGBTs en configuración de puente-H o similar, dependiendo lo que quieras lograr,  y partiendo de una tensión contínua o al menos...rectificada.

Es eso lo que intentas hacer o es otra cosa?

Saludos!


----------



## csinnov (Nov 6, 2009)

Alguien puede ayudarme con este tema, resulta que tengo que controlar un motor de CC de 400V 20A 
1) Este circuito me sirve asi como esta y en caso de usar trifasica , se que uso 3 integrados para cada fase, pero como me queda el puente rectificador? les agredeceria toda la ayuda o si hay otro circuito disponible

Gracias


----------



## Ferchusss (Abr 4, 2011)

hola como estan soy nuevo en este foro.
estoy necesitando saber si alguno de uds tiene el circuito de control de tiristores de un rectificador Nife 220v ac 56 v dc.
o alguna idea de como hacer algo similar...

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## WUANEJO (Dic 29, 2012)

tengo una duda este circuito  esta bien?, porque he notado que en algunos circiutos para control de potencia utilizan un DIAC para disparar el Triac, porque ?

esta activo este foro? gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2012)

El esquema esta mas o menos bien, puede funcionar, pero dará un disparo del TRIAC inestable, es preferible agregar el DIAC.

La forma de trabajo del potenciómetro *no* me gusta.

Este me simpatiza mas.


----------



## WUANEJO (Dic 30, 2012)

Fogonazo muchisimas gracias por responder, eso significa que el Diac evita disparos falsos, su función es estabillizar cierto.?.
Voy agregar el Diac, simularlo, para luego armarlo en el protoboard.


----------

